# Komplettlösung - Aion: 50 Fragen - 50 Antworten für den perfekten Einstieg



## Petra_Froehlich (12. Januar 2010)

*Komplettlösung - Aion: 50 Fragen - 50 Antworten für den perfekten Einstieg*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,703055


----------



## DarkWanderer2 (12. Januar 2010)

51. Sollte ich überhaupt AION spielen oder mir 
doch besser ein anderes MMO anschauen?
Nun, schaut euch besser ein anderes MMO an wenn ihr euch im Nachhinein den Ärger über das verplemperte Geld ersparen wollt. Denn wie die massen zeigen, gehen die meisten nach 1 bis 2 Monaten wieder.

Darky


----------



## Zapman2010 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



DarkWanderer2 schrieb:


> 51. Sollte ich überhaupt AION spielen oder mir
> doch besser ein anderes MMO anschauen?
> Nun, schaut euch besser ein anderes MMO an wenn ihr euch im Nachhinein den Ärger über das verplemperte Geld ersparen wollt. Denn wie die massen zeigen, gehen die meisten nach 1 bis 2 Monaten wieder.
> 
> Darky


  Kann man nicht viel hinzufügen, meine Bekannten und ich waren nach einen Monat wieder verschwunden. Eine der größten Enttäuschungen 2009 nach den ganzen Hypes.

  AION nein Danke


----------



## olth (12. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Omg, das Ihr immer nur meckern müsst. Vielleicht sollte das jeder für sich entscheiden! Außerdem ist zu berücksichtigen, das Aion in Europa noch nicht so lange läuft. Also ich bin schon Seit Oktober dabei und habe auf jeden Fall spass am Spiel und auf meinem Server is immer noch eine menge los. Bleibt abzuwarten wie sich das Ganze entwickeln wird, aber das werden wir in den nächsten Monaten sehen.


----------



## WhisperingBlades (13. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Kinners,
nur wer Aion spielt oder gespielt hat darf sich doch wirklich eine Meinung erlauben 

Ich spiele es seit 4 Monaten und Fakt ist :

Wer mit den Ansprüchen und Gewohnheiten einer uns bekannten MMO Welt kommt ( die mit den 3 Buchstaben von denen 2 ziemlich weit am Ende des Alphabets stehen ) der sollte lieber erst gar nicht anfangen. Aion ist anders. Erwachsener möchte ich sagen. Das geht damit los das das Leveln eben sehr viel Zeit benötigt, Equip nicht wie Bonbons an jeder Ecke fällt ( die hochwertigen schon garnicht ) und somit einen gewissen Exklusivitätswert besitzt, das Crafting System ( zugegeben etwas zu sehr ) komplex aber sehr sehr lohnend ist bis hin das sterben an den Geld- und XP-Beutel geht und somit richtig weh tut und das spielen etwas Köpfchen benötigt und es eben kein stupides "zieht sie mal zusammen wir bomben sie weg" mehr gibt . Aion hat Spieler die es aufgrund dieser Tatsachen sehr schätzen und mögen.

Die meisten die Aion schnell wieder verlassen gehen aus genau diesem Grund : alles zu langsam, kein schneller Erfolg. Die die länger bleiben, tun dies genau aus diesem Grund : Langfristiger Spielspaß., Herausforderung.

Ich sag nur : Laßt Aion Aion sein und die Leute die es gerne spielen mögen. Bleibt wenn es euch nicht gefällt bei den MMO's die ihr lieber mögt, ist doch ok aber zerreißt doch bitte nicht ständig alles was nicht ins Schema F passt ... oder Schema WoW ... ups jetzt hab ichs doch gesagt !

Gruß und so


----------



## Nosi11 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



Zapman2010 schrieb:


> DarkWanderer2 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > 51. Sollte ich überhaupt AION spielen oder mir
> ...


 ich hatte den hype um dieses spiel nicht verstanden und darum getestet. den hype versteh ich immer noch nicht, aber ich verstehe warumn so viele wieder damit aufhören


----------



## Guallamalla (13. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



WhisperingBlades schrieb:


> Kinners,
> nur wer Aion spielt oder gespielt hat darf sich doch wirklich eine Meinung erlauben
> 
> Ich spiele es seit 4 Monaten und Fakt ist :
> ...


  Das leveln ging mir sogar zu schnell, vor allem mit den doppelt-XP Wochenden wurden alle Caster doch instant lvl50.    
   Ich bin seit Ende September dabei und muss endlich mal dampf ablassen. Aion verkackt den Spielspaß hingegen in ganz anderen Kategorien:


Der Support kommt momentan nicht mit gehackten Accounts nach und ich spreche nicht von Phishing-Opfern, sondern von Sicherheitslücken auf der website für den Masteraccount. Ein Kollege wartet schon über 3 Wochen, um seinen Account zurück zu bekommen. In zwischenzeit läuft der Char als Bot für die Goldfarmer rum. Und das ist kein Einzefall, die Tatsache dass das so wenig Leute mitbekommen ist dass man seinen Account brauch um es im NCSoft Forum zu melden. Siehe zB hier: http://na.aiononline.com/forums/support/view?articleID=3179na.aiononline.com/forums/support/view
Unausgeglichenes PvP, bald spielt jeder nur noch einen Zauberer, denn Priester werden ge-1-hitted, Krieger bekommen roots und snares und fallen nach 2-3 attacken um. Die einzigen die eine Chance haben sind Späher, welche aber ungerne gespielt werden wegen den schwächen im PvE. Die werden erst ab lvl40 richtig gut, aber bis dahin halten nicht viele durch.
Frustrierende Quests auf hohen lvln um epic Equip zu bekommen. 1000 mal Stahharke, 2000000 Platinmünzen, ich will gar nicht wissen was nachher für die Fenris Teile ansteht. Ich versteh ja, dass es nicht einfach sein soll, epic equip zu bekommen aber hier wird es nur künstlich in die Länge gezogen. Skill wird dabei nicht vorrausgesetzt, nur vie zuviel zeit. Ich hab mal ausgerechnet: um die goldene Waffe für die Platinmünzen zu bekommen muss man eine Q über 400 mal abgeben, das heisst über 400 mal die gleichen 50 mobs umlegen. Will man die Komplette Rüstung die dazugehört, muss man über 1400 mal abgeben. Um die Q einmal zu machen braucht man 45min, allein für eine Waffe sitzt man also 300 Stunden da die gleichen mobs immer und immer wieder umzuhauen... Und trotzdem macht es fast jeder weil das noch immer schneller geht als auf einen drop in einer Instanz zu hoffen.
Wenn wir schon dabei sind, NCSoft hat das Problem mit den Bots alles
  andere als im Griff. Man merkt auch schön dass es ein koreanisches
  Spiel ist und ich wage mal zu behaupten, dass das Spiel sogar für Bots ausgelegt ist, da das im Osten weder verpönt noch verboten ist. Das peinliche ist ja, das Bots sogar erfolgreich Instanzen abschließen.
Das craft-System.... *Haare ausrauf*     , erstens: man kann nicht alle mats bei NPCs kaufen, weshalb die Preise für viel und dringend benötigte Sachen einfach nur lächerlich hoch sind. Da muss es einfach eine Grenze geben. Ich meine, 750k kinah für einen einzigen Veredelungsstein??      Das wird nur noch vom Critten getoppt, was ja nur ein Zufallsfaktor ist, der mit steigendem lvl nicht zunimmt und nicht berechenbar ist, man hat nirgendwo Richtwerte die was über die Chance aufs Critten aussagen. Um es mal für die offenzulegen die nicht Aion spielen: um eine Epic Waffe zu craften muss mal folgendes tun: eine normale Waffe craften die auf grün crittet, diese grüne Waffe braucht mal als mat für die nächste Waffe, die dann auf blau critten muss. Die Blaue braucht man wiederrum für die nächste Waffe, die dann hoffentlich auf gold crittet. Wenn man Pech hat muss man 10 Waffen craften um überhaupt erst eine Grüne zu bekommen. Wenn dann die nächste nicht gleich blau wird, geht das Spiel von vorne los. Man muss also schon hunderte Waffen craften um mal eine blaue zu bekommen...
Aion war viel besser als so manche MMOs beim Verkaufsstart, es hatte sehr viel Content zu bieten und bis auf Übersetzungsfehler, kleine Bugs in Quests und Abstürze bei Festungsraids (wo allerdings auch über 500 Leute auf dem Bildschirm sind) war technisch gesehen nicht viel zu bemängeln.

  Mir persönlich haben vor allem die Bosskämpfe am meisten Spaß gemacht, da die als einziges etwas Skill und Taktik vorrausgesetzt haben. Aber all die oben genannten Punkte haben mir die Suppe versalzt, weshalb ich meinen Account vorerst auf Eis lege und grössere Updates oder Add-Ons abwarte in der Hoffnung auf Besserung.


----------

